# Netflix Italia da oggi è realtà



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Da oggi 22 Ottobre 2015 si apre una nuova era , NETFLIX che nel mondo genera i 2/3 dei bit " richiesti " arriva in italia con abbonamenti da 7,99 mensili per tutto il pacchetto completo . 

Lucidate i televisori perche da qui a breve ci sarà di iniziare a divertirsi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Forse provo il mese gratis, ma purtroppo non ho mai tempo... Se qualcuno lo prova ci faccia sapere


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Forse provo il mese gratis, ma purtroppo non ho mai tempo... Se qualcuno lo prova ci faccia sapere



Io lo provo ma solo se hanno abilitato su apple tv .. altrimenti non c'ho voglia di farmi sempre lo streaming video dall iPhone alla apple tv ..


----------



## sballotello (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io lo provo ma solo se hanno abilitato su *apple tv* .. altrimenti non c'ho voglia di farmi sempre lo streaming video dall *iPhone* alla apple tv ..



alla faccia della nostalgia degli anni 80, dove per chiamare uno dovevi urlargli dal terrazzo oooooooooohhhhh


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> alla faccia della nostalgia degli anni 80, dove per chiamare uno dovevi urlargli dal terrazzo oooooooooohhhhh



e vabbè ma che vuol dire non è che se ho nostalgia degli anni 80 devo usare anche il commodore al posto della xbox one


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2015)

vivendo in svizzera Netflix esiste da un po, io lo uso. Posso dire che ne sono molto contento, ci sono parecchie serie tv


----------



## juventino (22 Ottobre 2015)

Scaricato e provato oggi. Ha un discreto numero di serie, Orange is the new black compreso. Di sicuro darà tutto il suo potenziale più avanti, ma per essere un "esordio" mi ritengo soddisfatto.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scaricato e provato oggi. Ha un discreto numero di serie, Orange is the new black compreso. Di sicuro darà tutto il suo potenziale più avanti, ma per essere un "esordio" mi ritengo soddisfatto.


Ci sono più serie lì o su Torrent?


----------



## cris (23 Ottobre 2015)

nei siti di streaming ci son gia i video in HD presi da Netflix, di film che son attualmente nelle sale


----------



## carlocarlo (23 Ottobre 2015)

sinceramente non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2015)

Si avete ragione , io farei il primo mese Gratis per valutare il servizio ... Più che altro per comodità .. Lo so anche io che ci sono i film in Hd sui siti ma onestamente sono più le volte che perdo tempo a cercare quello che funziona rispetto a quello per vedere il film hahah


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Ottobre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> nei siti di streaming ci son gia i video in HD presi da Netflix, di film che son attualmente nelle sale





Welcome to Italy, Netfix


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Welcome to Italy, Netfix




Aahhahahahaahha

Che popolo maledetto che siamo!

Siamo gli albanesi e i rumeni del mondo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Ottobre 2015)

E' comodo, soprattutto perché c'è il doppio audio, ora sono in prova ma farò l'abbonamento x4 e mi pare onestissimo

Non mi piace che non sia aggiornato alle ultime cose uscite, ad esempio Dr. Who si ferma alla stagione passata... E' una cosa solo italiana immagino

Tuttavia è utile, senza star lì a scaricare giga di roba che non sai neanche quando vedrai e senza star lì ad aspettare un buffering più lento di Honda con milioni di pop-up


----------



## juventino (23 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci sono più serie lì o su Torrent?



E vabbe dai il Torrente non è un concorrente leale 



cris ha scritto:


> nei siti di streaming ci son gia i video in HD presi da Netflix, di film che son attualmente nelle sale



Ci facciamo SEMPRE riconoscere noi italiani, SEMPRE.


----------



## beleno (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ho capito che si può fare l'abbonamento per un mese, sospenderlo ed eventualmente rinnovarlo per un altro mese a distanza di tempo, è così? Quasi quasi lo provo, ho visto che sulla mia tele è apparsa l'app di Netflix, vediamo se la mia linea riesce a gestire i contenuti in HD/Full HD


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Ottobre 2015)

Io invece trovo molto più comodo avere tutto sui miei hd esterni... per ora in 7 tera mi sono fatto una collezione di film/cartoni/serie TV che Sky, Premium e Netflix messi insieme mi fanno un baffo  e tutti catalogati tramite kodi, sempre a disposizione quando voglio io. Praticamente un cinema fai da me. Preferisco spendere soldi soltanto per gli eventi sportivi come il calcio. Per il resto...sfrutto l'ADSL, tempo e pazienza


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Io invece trovo molto più comodo avere tutto sui miei hd esterni... per ora in 7 tera mi sono fatto una collezione di film/cartoni/serie TV che Sky, Premium e Netflix messi insieme mi fanno un baffo  e tutti catalogati tramite kodi, sempre a disposizione quando voglio io. Praticamente un cinema fai da me. Preferisco spendere soldi soltanto per gli eventi sportivi come il calcio. Per il resto...sfrutto l'ADSL, tempo e pazienza



Saranno contenti produttori, registi, attori e soprattutto gli animatori, sempre ben pagati.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Saranno contenti produttori, registi, attori e soprattutto gli animatori, sempre ben pagati.



Ahahahahaha... l'arca multimediale di Noè

PS in compenso sono un assiduo frequentatore di cinema quindi contribuisco pure io al baraccone


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Preso oggi il mese gratuito ... Consiglio a tutti  .

ADSL di casa viaggia che è un piacere ..

PS : ho guardato Dr Who


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ma secondo voi acquisteranno anche le big series nel tempo ? Parlo di walking dead e cose cosi. Inoltre: se faccio l'abbomamento da 12 euro per avere 4 schermi, ma se volessi solo la definizione in HD normale, è possibile o facendo l'abbonamento da 12 euro l'unica definizione possibile è la 4K/Ultra hd? Perchè ok che la definizione si adatta alla mia linea però se loro mi sparano dati in Ultra HD e io ho una connessione adatta all'HD normale...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Netflix and chill


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non mi interessa. Eurostreaming e italia film mi risolvono già diversi problemucci. Per il resto sky e premium sono sufficienti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi acquisteranno anche le big series nel tempo ? Parlo di walking dead e cose cosi. Inoltre: se faccio l'abbomamento da 12 euro per avere 4 schermi, ma se volessi solo la definizione in HD normale, è possibile o facendo l'abbonamento da 12 euro l'unica definizione possibile è la 4K/Ultra hd? Perchè ok che la definizione si adatta alla mia linea però se loro mi sparano dati in Ultra HD e io ho una connessione adatta all'HD normale...



Se fai l'abbonamento UltraHD ti spara i dati che puoi supportare o che decidi tu, in base alle impostazioni "automatica, alta, media, bassa"

Quando metti alta, in base al valore più alto e stabile della tua connessione, la risoluzione varia da 720p a 4K


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Netflix and chill



cioè ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi acquisteranno anche le big series nel tempo ? Parlo di walking dead e cose cosi.



No, quelle se le terranno ben strette Sky e Premium.
Al momento non c'è nessuna possibilità che lascino andare serie come Walking Dead o Game of Thrones, tanto per citare due di quelle con più ascolti.
Poi è un discorso tipo Mediaset-Champions, bisogna verificare il risultato economico per ogni esclusiva... ma a breve termine no, non cambierà nulla.

Ci sono poi contratti più ampi e complessi, per esempio Sky Atlantic Italia ha un contratto esclusivo con la HBO, rivale numero uno di Netflix in America, e tutte le sue serie di altissima qualità non vedranno mai la luce altrove.

Poi non so se ci sono clausole per mandare in onda eventuali repliche di vecchie stagioni nel corso degli anni su altre reti, quello è anche possibile. In America penso lo facciano, qui è tutto un altro mondo.


----------



## cris (26 Ottobre 2015)

l'ho attivato anche io, ma francamente ha serie poco interessanti (a parte narcos  ma che avevo gia visto). Anche riguardo i film è scarno.


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi acquisteranno anche le big series nel tempo ? Parlo di walking dead e cose cosi. Inoltre: se faccio l'abbomamento da 12 euro per avere 4 schermi, ma se volessi solo la definizione in HD normale, è possibile o facendo l'abbonamento da 12 euro l'unica definizione possibile è la 4K/Ultra hd? Perchè ok che la definizione si adatta alla mia linea però se loro mi sparano dati in Ultra HD e io ho una connessione adatta all'HD normale...



Diciamo che è più facile che Netflix si prenda le serie di punta di Mediaset, che con la storia della Champions è più debole economicamente. Tanto è vero che Orange is the new black, che era una delle poche esclusive forti del biscione già si vede tranquillamente su Netflix. Per quanto riguarda Sky dipende molto dalle serie in se; scordati di avere Game of Thrones o qualunque prodotto HBO (non hanno concesso i diritti manco negli USA per intenderci), in compenso serie tipo House of Cards e The Walking Dead ci sta qualche possibilità.


----------



## BB7 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cioè ?



E' un modo di dire molto diffuso ultimamente. Serve per sottointendere "vieni a casa mia che suoniamo la tromba"


----------



## prebozzio (26 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cioè ?


Cerca questo modo di dire e capirai 


BB7 ha scritto:


> E' un modo di dire molto diffuso ultimamente. Serve per sottointendere "vieni a casa mia che suoniamo la tromba"


Ecco


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Mamma mia raga la " storia dell Atari " da sola vale L abbonamento a Netflix  .. Abbonatevi ( gratis ) solo per vederlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cerca questo modo di dire e capirai
> 
> Ecco




vi devo smentire  , ho chiesto la mio amico ammeregano... 

lo slang sta a significare tipo " rilassati amico ".. oppure tipo che si fa questa sera ? " Netflix anche chill " .. tipo " tv e cazzeggio "


----------



## cris (28 Ottobre 2015)

lo ho attivo da vari giorni, continuo a guardare gli elenchi ma non trovo nulla di interessante.
Ritenete ci sia qualcosa consigliato da vedere?

L'unica soddisfazione l'ho avuta guardando the lincoln lawyer.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi devo smentire  , ho chiesto la mio amico ammeregano...
> 
> lo slang sta a significare tipo " rilassati amico ".. oppure tipo che si fa questa sera ? " Netflix anche chill " .. tipo " tv e cazzeggio "


Probabilmente il tuo amico non fotte


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il tuo amico non fotte



oppure fotte troppo e non ha bisogno dello slang


----------



## BB7 (28 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vi devo smentire  , ho chiesto la mio amico ammeregano...
> 
> lo slang sta a significare tipo " rilassati amico ".. oppure tipo che si fa questa sera ? " Netflix anche chill " .. tipo " tv e cazzeggio "



Letteralmente significa "tv e cazzeggio" appunto, ma è solo un modo per dire "altro". Infatti se verifichi anche su Urban Dictionary vedrai che il vero significato è un altro


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Letteralmente significa "tv e cazzeggio" appunto, ma è solo un modo per dire "altro". Infatti se verifichi anche su Urban Dictionary vedrai che il vero significato è un altro



Hahaha " It means that you are going to go over to your partners house and fuck with Netflix in the background "


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2015)

Stanno aggiungendo tipo 30 film al giorno .. Mi sono appena visto 8mile ... A me piace il servizio sono sincero ..

Poi 0 lag con L ADSL


----------



## prebozzio (3 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha " It means that you are going to go over to your partners house and fuck with Netflix in the background "


Finalmente Lollo


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Novembre 2015)

Per chi sta usando Netflix, sapete dirmi se nel catalogo c'è la serie "Lilyhammer"?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per chi sta usando Netflix, sapete dirmi se nel catalogo c'è la serie "Lilyhammer"?



Sicuramente è su OnDemand su Sky .. ho visto le prime 6/7 puntate..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è su OnDemand su Sky .. ho visto le prime 6/7 puntate..





Mi mancava Silvio


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi mancava Silvio



Sto riguardando tutte le stagioni dei Soprano adesso sono alla 3 quando il figlio di Richie Aprile fa la rapina ma va finire male


----------



## beleno (8 Dicembre 2015)

Oggi ho attivato il mese gratuito di abbonamento. Sinceramente non sono rimasto molto impressionato, non ho trovato molte cose interessanti. Devo dire che la qualità dello streaming è ottima.


----------

